# Chorus 10 Micron question



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

I did a search here, on google, the campy web site, and on another bike forum.

I can't find out what "Micron" means on Campy 10 speed shifters.

Any advice?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

IIRC Micron is not Escape, meaning you can downshift multiple gears.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

DrSmile said:


> IIRC Micron is not Escape, meaning you can downshift multiple gears.


Thanks. I thought that was QS, which these levers are also.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

QS is less dead spot in the lever before the cable moves.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

SPlKE said:


> Thanks. I thought that was QS, which these levers are also.


QS is Quickshift. It was a change to the FD shifter, reducing the amount of dead travel of the paddle. They also changed the cable pull and FD lever arm IIRC. It was available on many tiers worth of components, which is why it gets confused and tangled in the escape debacle.

Micron was intended to separate it from Escape which happened on the lower groups.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Marc said:


> QS is Quickshift. It was a change to the FD shifter, reducing the amount of dead travel of the paddle. They also changed the cable pull and FD lever arm IIRC. It was available on many tiers worth of components, which is why it gets confused and tangled in the escape debacle.
> 
> Micron was intended to separate it from Escape which happened on the lower groups.


Thanks Marc.


----------

